
GitHub: How many physical/virtual servers does Github have? - Quora - tzury
http://www.quora.com/GitHub/How-many-physical-virtual-servers-does-Github-have
======
tzury
apparently this is just enough to run a reliable service of which serve
478,000 people hosting over 1,448,000 git repositories

